# Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA KIDDED*



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Peach and Stella are both due on 4/14  YAY! They were both bred on the same day and it would be awesome if they kidded on the same day  Peach has an AWESOME FF udder! There's nothing I can say but WOW! :shocked:  I drool everytime I look at it :laugh: Anyway they have 6 days left based on 145. Soooooo excited! Here are some pics taken last year, I'll get some preggy shots tomorrow 

Stella (a really poor pic of her) 








Peach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

YAY!!! Can't wait to see the preg. pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

Nice...can't wait.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

Day 142 for both girls today  Stella's ligs are REALLY loose this morning. I'll get pics later, sorry they are late, I've been busy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

:dance:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

^ Love your new signature/avater Kylee!

And yay! what beautiful girls!! Can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

Stella lost her plug last night :leap: Her ligs are super loose and since there is a storm rolling in I bet she kids tomorrow! Peach is still very firm.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

Ooooooh, how exciting, happy kidding!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

 :leap: :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

Well Stella still has her ligs this morning, but they could go anytime.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown!*

:whatgoat: :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH IS IN LABOR**

Peach is in labor and should kid anytime now  Please think pinkpink, she has an AWESOME udder and I really want to retain a doeling from her


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH IS IN LABOR**

Riley ~ Sending :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes your way!!!  And Peach's way too! ha ha


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH IS IN LABOR**

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

:wink: 
Good luck Peach! Cant wait to see her little ones!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH IS IN LABOR**

Peach kidded with a HUGE single :kidblue:! She had a very hard time and needed a lot of help getting him out. I think she's done, but am going out to check her. He's doing good. Phewww!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

A big congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

I'm so glad that they are both fine, that is the most important thing. Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Here are some pics of the huge boy!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Adorable!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

So cute! Congrats! How's Stella doing?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

He's adorable! Big Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Thanks  He's HUGE!!!!!!! Poor Peach does not know what happened to her! She's running around the pen screaming her fool head off :roll: :laugh: I think she's confused about the whole thing and wants her baby. But sheesh!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Oh and Stella is doing fine but her ligs are starting to get loose. I bet she goes tomorrow.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Aww poor Peach!  I hope Stella goes tomorrow for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

I definitely think tomorrow for her  YAY!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Oh, he is just sooo cute!! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Stella's ligs are VERY loose. They could go at any time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Congrats on Peach's boy! and hope Stella goes soon!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Thanks J.O.Y


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

And..........?????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *PEACH KIDDED**

Stella's in labor  She'll most likey kid in the next few hours


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

No prob!  can't wait to see what you get from Stella!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

:whatgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

No babies yet :hair: She's not having any big contractions. Her udder is very full and ligs are gone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

Come on Stella! You can do it!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

:GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :help:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

She could go at anytime now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

YAY!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

 Happy Kidding :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

How exciting!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

HUGE contractions now!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

Push Stella.....push.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**



> Push Stella.....push.......


 :thumb:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

Come on Stella!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Peach and Stella's countdown! *STELLA'S IN LABOR**

She had two HUGE :kidblue: :kidred: ! They're GORGEOUS!!!!!! She had no problems at all. They are gigantic! They buckling is about 5lb :shocked: The doeling is solid chamoisee  She's totally staying here :greengrin: She shall be called Lost Prairie You Da One  I LOVE her! :drool: :drool: :drool: I think the buckling is a cou clair???? How did that happen???? Mother is black and sire was cream colored? I'll attach a pic of him. Anyway I'm very excited about the easy kidding and my gorgeous doeling! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! They are SO CUTE! I'm not sure on the color but I really like it!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful! So cute! They're both beautiful Riley -- congrats! Glad Stella came through ok for carrying such big babies!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratualtions! They are beautiful! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! They are both doing great! The buckling is really stubborn though  He does not understand what to do with the bottle yet :laugh: I'm going to call the doeling Yoda for short  She's sooooooooo beautiful! Last year Stella was CRAZY to milk and I was expecting it to be the same this year. I milked her a few minuets ago and she did AWESOME!!!!! Stood like a rock  Peach (who is a FF) is also doing great  She was born to MILK! She has not kicked me one time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are just adorable.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Riley ~ They are so beautiful! Congratulations :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO adorable...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Huge kids! And SO cute! Congrats!


----------

